# Oil in the air filter



## tddbr00 (Feb 27, 2008)

SO i bought this neat little machine and went to fill it with oil. But I guess there was oil already in it. When I went to start it up it was no go. I pulled off the cover that exposes the choke and air filter and realized the filter was soaked in oil. Any suggestion on how to fix this problem? Please note that i am engine illiterate. so any suggestions would _almost_ have to be step by step directions.


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

What is the neat machine? I looked at the pictures and can't figure it out.


----------



## tddbr00 (Feb 27, 2008)

its a gas powered blender. It's a 4 stroke 23cc engine with a blender attached to it. :woohoo:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

tddbr00 said:


> SO i bought this neat little machine and went to fill it with oil. But I guess there was oil already in it. When I went to start it up it was no go. I pulled off the cover that exposes the choke and air filter and realized the filter was soaked in oil. Any suggestion on how to fix this problem? Please note that i am engine illiterate. so any suggestions would _almost_ have to be step by step directions.


If you tell us who made the engine, how many hp it is, or, better yet find the model, type, code, spec, etc, we can tell you how to drain oil and how much it should hold, and the part no. for a new air filter.
thanks,


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

those are the pictures of it? if so, that looks more like a 2-stroke than a 4-stroke by the size of the engine


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Pyro, I had same thot after I posted, particulary seeing rope start on bottom.
I wonder where he poured the oil .......


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have found that same picture on several sites, at Sams club it's described as a 43cc 2 cycle engine, at northern freight it's a 23cc 4-cycle. It resembles the small Honda GX25 engine, I would imagine it's a China clone engine. 

If the filter is reticulated foam, just squeeze the excess oil out by wringing the filter in a rag or paper towel, then reinstall. If it's paper it will need to be replaced, I can't imagine dirt being too much of a factor if it's being used as a beverage blender, but I would try to find a new filter for it. Make sure the engine has the correct amount of oil in it before running.

You may need to remove the spark plug and pull the rope several times to remove any excess oil that is in the cylinder. Once you get it started it's going to smoke some for a little while, until all the oil is burned out of the exhaust.

Good Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbr00 (Feb 27, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I have found that same picture on several sites, at Sams club it's described as a 43cc 2 cycle engine, at northern freight it's a 23cc 4-cycle. It resembles the small Honda GX25 engine, I would imagine it's a China clone engine.
> 
> If the filter is reticulated foam, just squeeze the excess oil out by wringing the filter in a rag or paper towel, then reinstall. If it's paper it will need to be replaced, I can't imagine dirt being too much of a factor if it's being used as a beverage blender, but I would try to find a new filter for it. Make sure the engine has the correct amount of oil in it before running.
> 
> ...


it is the model from northern freight...and yes unfortunately it is China made. the air filter is made of foam. any suggestions on the amount of oil to use. I called northern freight and the gentleman i spoke with said and i qoute "it doesnt use much oil at all" didnt say an actual amount.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea, thats actually a pretty good explanation. It just needs enough oil to be moist. Just put about 1/2 ounce of clean motor oil in it and wring out all the excess oil and reinstall the air filter.

To clean it just wash it out with warm water and dish washing liquid, cuts the oil and removes the dirt, dry it out by wringing out in a paper towel or clean rag and re-oil.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

tddbr00 said:


> it is the model from northern freight...and yes unfortunately it is China made. the air filter is made of foam. any suggestions on the amount of oil to use. I called northern freight and the gentleman i spoke with said and i qoute "it doesnt use much oil at all" didnt say an actual amount.


Just dip it in oil, and just squeeze it. The oil that comes out is what you don't need.

Usually manufacturers don't give you a specified amount. Honda's GX series doesn't, ect...


----------

